# Where does everyone get there cheesecloth from?



## hpropman

I was wondering where does everyone get there cheesecloth from? I have seen on amazon and I tried Micheal's and Wallmart. Wallmart just has the nylon netting. The rag shop is my next store to try. 

Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Hancocks fabrics- they sell it by the yard- last time I bought some it was like 59 cents a yard. Havent brought any this year- I usually by 40-60 yards at a time because I dont like re-using it year after year.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Usually in packets at the dollar store but I would think any fabric store would have it, Joannes maybe.


----------



## octoberist

hpropman said:


> I was wondering where does everyone get there cheesecloth from? I have seen on amazon and I tried Micheal's and Wallmart. Wallmart just has the nylon netting. The rag shop is my next store to try.


Everyone I know makes their own cheesecloth. We would never think of using "store bought" cheesecloth unless it was an emergency and we needed more cheesecloth than we could reasonably make in a given period of time. My brothers and I were taught by my great grandmum on my father's side, and I have recently taught my own children the art and craft of making cheesecloth. It's not easy at first for the young ones, but they soon get the hang of it and want to make cheesecloth when they should be doing their homework! Sometimes I have to draw the line and say "no more making cheesecloth until you are done with your lessons!" Kids are funny that way.


----------



## maureenpr

I bought 20 yards from Hancock fabrics at .33 a yard. With shipping it came up to less than $7.


----------



## hpropman

Thanks everyone it looks like Hancock Fabrics has the best prices I will order 20 yards from them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

octoberist said:


> Everyone I know makes their own cheesecloth. We would never think of using "store bought" cheesecloth unless it was an emergency and we needed more cheesecloth than we could reasonably make in a given period of time. My brothers and I were taught by my great grandmum on my father's side, and I have recently taught my own children the art and craft of making cheesecloth. It's not easy at first for the young ones, but they soon get the hang of it and want to make cheesecloth when they should be doing their homework! Sometimes I have to draw the line and say "no more making cheesecloth until you are done with your lessons!" Kids are funny that way.


Are you serious? How do you make cheescloth? I gotta believe this is a put on.


----------



## Spookie

If you only need a small quantity, grocery stores carry it in bleached white--sold as cheesecloth. 

Then there's Spooky Cloth, gauzy cheesecloth with tears in it to make it look like aged material that has rotted. BIG LOTS, Michaels, Target, Walmart, halloween stores all carry it in either aged ivory or black. I think I might have even seen it in Dollar Tree. 

If you need gauzy material in longer lengths, then probably would suggest the fabric store route.


----------



## Toktorill

We bought all our cheesecloth from the local dollar store "Dollarama"- only $1 per 3 sq yrd package. A few more dollars at Wal-Mart bought all the Ritt dye we needed to make it any color we needed. Last year it made great moss for our jungle scene!


----------



## ghost37

I get mine at Home Depot. 

Octoberist - how do you make your own cheesecloth?


----------



## Revenant

Toktorill said:


> A few more dollars at Wal-Mart bought all the Ritt dye we needed to make it any color we needed. Last year it made great moss for our jungle scene!


Ooooo... moss! I never would have thought of that application! I can see how from a little distance clumps of that hanging from the trees would look perfect. Gotta remember that one.


----------



## DeathTouch

Wal-Mart has a large stash in the back. Have to ask for it. The other cheesecloth they have are in bags. But if you ask they will precutt a piece for you. Which is a lot better.


----------



## Lilly

do you have a loom Octoberist?

I get mine at wally world also..in the bags .


----------



## JohnnyL

DT, do you remember how much they were charging a yard?


----------



## DeathTouch

JohnnyL said:


> DT, do you remember how much they were charging a yard?


It has been a while since I have had to buy any. Go ask mr. owl. LOL :> Honestly I don't remember. It wouldn't hurt to ask them but I would do it quickly. Normally around this time of year their stash disappears quickly. So I would do it now. Just goto the craft section and where they have all the fabrics that is where they would have it.


----------



## octoberist

Dr Morbius said:


> Are you serious? How do you make cheescloth? I gotta believe this is a put on.


Our cheesecloth is made up of medium grade cotton of 1 1-16 inches length of staple and the count of the yarn for both warp and filling is 36s. We mix our bales by hand. The cheesecloth is woven on a loom out in the garage running at about 160 picks per minute. Sure it's a little dangerous, but it gives the children a real respect for the harsh cruelties of the factory floor.


----------



## scream1973

I picked up 40 yards of cheese cloth from Joannes using thier 40% coupon and i think it was like 69 cents a yard or something like that .. can't recall for sure tho


----------



## kerryike

I've gotten cheesecloth from Wal Mart. It was in a weird section of the store...I think with the kitchen gadgets (about 3' X 4' pieces). It took asking 3 employees to even know that they sold the stuff.

Actually, most didn't even know what cheesecloth was. Most $8 per hr. employees are not well informed. My local store is not a "Superstore", so I'm sure all of the others have it...they simply just don't know it.


----------



## ubzest

lol, I read it ,...but didn t understand it! :googly:


----------



## CraigInPA

octoberist said:


> Our cheesecloth is made up of medium grade cotton of 1 1-16 inches length of staple and the count of the yarn for both warp and filling is 36s. We mix our bales by hand. The cheesecloth is woven on a loom out in the garage running at about 160 picks per minute. Sure it's a little dangerous, but it gives the children a real respect for the harsh cruelties of the factory floor.


I thought the warp had to be longer than the fill, or am I thinking of the stretch variety of cheesecloth?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I've actually found it at Lowe's in the paint aisle. Never once have I found it anywhere else save as "creepy cloth" during the Halloween season.


----------



## sharpobject

I saw cheesecloth today at Wal-Mart on a bolt labeled "ghost cheesecloth" for $2/yard. Just ordered 20 yards from Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## turtle2778

I thought it was 33 cents a yard a few weeks ago. Dangit!! Oh well 69cents is still a bargain.


----------



## Moon00

I ordered mine from Hancock Fabrics when they had it on sell for 33 cents a yard.


----------

